# Libro de códigos SMD



## Fogonazo

Un montón de códigos de componentes SMD + reglas de interpretación de valores.

*Enjoy It*


----------



## trucoxteam

excelente aporte....!

Bueno me parece oportuno postear el que he utilizado hasta ahora...!


----------



## Shunt

Otro con más de 2500 páginas de equivalencias, actualizado 2011.

Saludos.


----------



## D@rkbytes

Una tabla de componentes SMD que tengo:


----------



## D@rkbytes

Esta es otra tabla para capacitores usados en la red snubber de fuentes de poder.
*Medium/High Voltage Multilayer Ceramic Capacitors [HC Series]*


----------



## Fogonazo

The SMD CcodeBook


----------



## KILLER7

DataBook Turuta 2012​


> 235000 SDM-codes for active semiconductor components:
> Diodes, Transistors, Thyristors, Integrated Circuits
> Case pin assignment
> Pinout
> Making style
> Schematic diagram
> Additional SMD info
> Case drawings
> Manufacturers


----------



## Fogonazo

Dos coquetos manuales de códigos de componentes activos.

Bajar todo a una carpeta y descomprimir.


 ​


*! Enjoy It ¡*


----------



## chaires

Dejo unas paginas muy buenas para encontrar los componentes con una marca de codigo, 
espero y ayude, un saludo nuevamente

_________________________

http://clivetec.0catch.com/SMD_CodesP.htm

http://www.ame.com.tw/English/Pr/ePr-04.asp


----------



## Fogonazo

*Este tema es "SOLO" para agregar:
Manuales.
Información.
Archivos.
¿¿??

Lo que no cumpla con esta condición será removido

NO debe ser empleado para consultar por códigos. *


----------



## seaarg

Comparto el siguiente link

http://www.s-manuals.com/smd

Me encanto como esta organizado, muchos componentes con datasheet incluso


----------



## DOSMETROS

http://clivetec.0catch.com/SMD_CodesP.htm

http://www.schematheek.net/Schema_Artikelen/SMD_Codebook.pdf


----------



## Fogonazo

DOSMETROS dijo:


> http://clivetec.0catch.com/SMD_CodesP.htm



Archivo Excel con los códigos de la página de 2M


----------



## Fogonazo

Tabla de diodos con código de colores


----------



## jesus25121974

Hola estimados amigos del foro, comparto esta pagina de dispositivos smd que esta muy interesante, evaluarla y comenten: 


http://tecnologiademontajesuperficial.es.tl/


----------



## DOSMETROS

*Calculador de resistencias SMD muy interesante* , incluye un video 

http://www.resistorguide.com/resistor-smd-code/


----------



## Shunt

¡Hola, uno más!
Cambie el nombre del archivo: Active-SMD-semiconductor-codes-2014.part1.exe.rar
Para: Active-SMD-semiconductor-codes-2014.part1.exe
y dar dos clics en él para extraer.
Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo

Libros de códigos SMD ediciones 2007, 2012, 2014 y 2019, "Recuperadas" de link´s caídos.

Esto funciona así, se bajan *TODOS *los archivos a una carpeta, cuando escribo *TODOS* significa *TODOS*, no solo el primero, ni el último, ni el del medio 
Si intentan habrir desde un móvil, como NO tienen los 3 archivos dará error. 

Cuando tienen bajo sus garras los *3 (TRES)* archivos *.RAR *ni uno mas, ni uno menos, hacen doble click sobre el* SMD Codes.part1.rar*  y como por arte de magia se forman los *4* libros en formato PDF 

Si alguno se pregunta ¿ Por que tanta explicación ?, es porque el diablo sabe por diablo, pero mas sabe por FogoDiablo


----------



## lynspyre

Perdón por lo de los links Don Fogo, tuve problemas con el host. Aquí lo pongo de nuevo
Archivos para Compartir en Foros de Electronica


----------



## Fogonazo

lynspyre dijo:


> Perdón por lo de los links Don Fogo, tuve problemas con el host. Aquí lo pongo de nuevo
> Archivos para Compartir en Foros de Electronica


Ya están subidos al Foro, mientras que este exista los libros quedan


----------



## frica

Estupenda aportación (me faltaba el libro del 2019).

¿estos libros están completos? He ojeado el del año 2019 y viene sólo una página de Marking Codes por cada tipo de componente. Yo tengo el SMD Codes Book del 2014 y es un fichero con muchísimas más páginas.

Saludos.


----------



## lynspyre

2019 no lo he comprado, estaba reuniendo, pero tuve que gastar. Sólo publiqué los cuatro que conseguí. Todos los libros están completos, más de 800 páginas con información.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Leer códigos SMD en transistores es fácil cuando lea esta guía
					

Tecnología electrónica con guías y tutoriales de ayuda en el campo de la electrónica para saber qué hacer y cómo hacerlo usted mismo en el hogar, la oficina o cuando va en su auto.




					amytronics.com


----------



## J2C

Adjunto un manual de códigos SMD

Esta comprimido con WinZip y partido en 3 archivos que deben bajar todos a una carpeta, pero debido a una limitación del foro he tenido que renombrar  a dos de ellos. Con lo cual luego de bajarlos deberán proceder a cambiarles los nombres como indico a continuación:
el archivo *CodigosSMD.z01.zip* debe ser renombrado a *CodigosSMD.z01* y 
el archivo *CodigosSMD.z02.zip* debe ser renombrado a *CodigosSMD.z02*

Una vez que los tienen a todos en una carpeta y luego ejecutan el WinZip (ó lo descomprimen con la aplicación zip propia de Windows) sobre el que tiene la extensión "*.zip*" que es el mas pequeño de tamaño.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## DJ T3

J2C dijo:


> Esta comprimido con WinZip y partido en 3 archivos que deben bajar todos a una carpeta


Por si usan rar para Android o similar, leer acá
[TUTO] Cómo descomprimir archivos en mi movil


----------



## J2C

DJ T3 dijo:


> Por si usan rar para Android o similar, leer acá
> [TUTO] Cómo descomprimir archivos en mi movil


En el foro solo entro desde PC, y el WinRar no me funciona bien desde noviembre que formatee e instale todo en esta PC.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## mcrven

Como para comenzar... un pequeño aporte.

Es una tabla para identificar los valores de las resistencias smd de precisión (1%), que vienen marcadas con códicgo alpha-numérico.

Ej.: 13Y - en la tabla se determina el valor para 13 = 13.7 y el carácter alpha-numérico multiplicador Y = 0,1 nos dará el valor real de la R como 13.7 X 0,1 = 1.37 Ω  al 1%

Para que se diviertan


----------



## Fogonazo

The SMD Codebook​
Aporte de *Mario*


----------



## higuita

Fogonazo dijo:


> Un montón de códigos de componentes SMD + reglas de interpretación de valores.
> 
> *Enjoy It*


Gracias querido amigo fogonazo voy a ver.


Fogonazo dijo:


> Ya están subidos al Foro, mientras que este exista los libros quedan





higuita dijo:


> Gracias querido amigo fogonazo voy a ver.


ese ya lo revise aparece solo m7 y no m7 s yel encapsulado es sot363 y no encaja.


----------



## mcrven

Tambien habíamos pedido incluir el Turuta 2012, pero no sé si se había incluido o no.  No estoy en condiciones de volverlo a subir en este momento. Esa versión andaba libre por la red, las versiones más nuevas, generalmente son pagas.


----------



## Axel31

¿Es este?


----------



## mcrven

HI don Haracio... Favor colocar esa referencia en sitio adecuado...

The SMD components marking codes database - Index page

Fue de mucha ayuda para determinar el código de un componente.


----------



## mcrven

Axel31 dijo:


> ¿Es este?



Mejor tarde que nunca, dicen...

Ciertamente @Axel31... ese mismo que viste y calza. Le había pedido a alguien - no recuerdo a quien - que lo subiera al hilo. En ese momento no tenía buenas condiciones para subirlo y luego, no me di cuenta si lo había subido o no.

Gracias a todos los concursantes podemos tener una base de información extensa e interesante.


----------

